# Sims 2 problem: This application has crashes, application will now terminate



## Kineret (Jun 25, 2008)

I was going to ask EA this, but their support contact form doesn't seem to work.

I used to play the Sims 2 on my pc. The pc was slightly underqualified, but besides slow gameplay it seemed to work fine. I had all the expansions save for University installed.

All of a sudden when I was playing it seemed to freeze,and a popup saying 'This application has crashed, application will not terminate' popped up. This happened around the time that I upgraded my pc with additional RAM and when I installed Free Time. I didn't know if it was the problem of either those things.

I still kept playing, but after a while I could only play for about 5 minutes before it popped up again. Then, I decided to play with an older lot that I created before the installation of Freetime. Strangely, I was able to play in that lot for hours and I never got that popup. The popup only came up during the actual game play, so not during CAS, or building etc.

I recently bought a new laptop. It's a special gaming laptop and it has really good specs, so I decided to buy it, mainly because I play the SIms 2 a lot. (See DXDiag). I installed all the expansion (including university), so now I have all the expansions+stuff packs on this laptop. I also copied all the custom content from my computer to my laptop. The installation went fine, and in the beginning everything seemed to run smoothly.

That was mostly due to the fact that I was building a lot more and creating families than acutally playing with them. So again, when I started really playing I got that popup. It has never happened when creating a family or when I'm building something. Twice it happened when I was placing houses and objects in a neighbourhood, and it happened once while I was starting up the game.

The weird thing is that when I just start playing with a family, I can play for abot 20-30 minutes before it pops up, but after that I can only play for about 5 minutes. Sometimes it happens when I fastforward the time in the SIms (so I used to think that maybe it had to load too much), but the last time it happened in 'regular' time when my Sim was cooking and nothing else was going on. That was yesterday.

When I tried to start up the game today the game loads and then without showing the intro movie goes straight to the Load Screen. And then it's stuck. I don't get a popup , but it won't load anymore either. I have to use the Task Manager to end the game because it won't respond anymore.

Here are my DXdiag specs:
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 6/25/2008, 14:31:19
Machine name: KINERET-PC
Operating System: Windows Vista Ultimate (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.longhorn_rtm.080118-1840)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Acer, inc.
System Model: Aspire 5920G 
BIOS: ZD1 v1.3708 3G08
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7500 @ 2.20GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.2GHz
Memory: 2046MB RAM
Page File: 1583MB used, 2744MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode
------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 8600M GT
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0407&SUBSYS_01211025&REV_A1
Display Memory: 1264 MB
Dedicated Memory: 497 MB
Shared Memory: 767 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 800 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
Driver Name: nvd3dum.dll,nvwgf2um.dll
Driver Version: 7.15.0011.0138 (English)
DDI Version: 10
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 6/26/2007 09:32:00, 4763648 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4747-11CF-1F73-2A2101C2CA35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0407
SubSys ID: 0x01211025
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Revision ID: 0x00A1

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## jami-dodger (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi it looks like the proble might be service pack 1 on your vista laptop
try unistalling it but i still have a problem with sims2 it the loading screens loadeds the pauses on the last part just over the bit about the bacon the says the application has failed and wil be teminated


----------

